# turbo rating?



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

hey guys quick question, whats the reputation on Triple k (kkk) turbos of germany? i know they use them in volkswagens, but for high performance whats there rating?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

blk240sxgp said:


> hey guys quick question, whats the reputation on Triple k (kkk) turbos of germany? i know they use them in volkswagens, but for high performance whats there rating?


Porche uses the KKK turbos. It's no BB T66, but it will definately get the job done.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

from what I've seen it's much cheaper, let alone much easier to source and use a garrett. Remember that only the porsche and vw community uses them, and that it's pretty much non-existent in aftermarket form. the KKK turbos are just too expensive for the power they produce, imo.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

ya but the blitz kit for the sr20det uses the kkk turbo and thats the kit i want, so i was just wondering what your guys opinions are


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the kkk turbos are actually borg warner units. As for the blitz kit....it's nice and all...but as I'm sure you're aware, there aren't a whole bunch of people who use it. If I remember correctly, the Apex'i kit is much more widely used, and it utilizes a mitsubishi turbo that has been reworked by Apex'i.

I personally prefer Garrett, or HKS, but that's just me.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

okay stupid question but could you give me a link to a website that either sells a hks turbo kit or apexi kit? would be greatly appreciated, cause my friend refered me to the blitz kit since he runs an s14 with it


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

i personally prefer garrett or HKS also there just harder to find


----------

